# Stravinsky:The Complete Columbia Album Collection



## starthrower

A monumental set for under 150 dollars. 57 CDs & a DVD.
http://www.prestoclassical.co.uk/r/Sony/88875026162
http://www.amazon.com/Igor-Stravinsky-Complete-Columbia-Collection/dp/B00TH53056/ref=cm_rdp_product

But no booklet with readable type for the recording information. You have to squint at the tiny
print on the mini album sleeves. How stupid is that? I'll stick with my cheapo 22 disc set.


----------



## Jeffrey Smith

I am much more interested in the DG box.
Given how much I haven't heard (although there are several recordings in this I already have).









In fact, interested enough that I just ordered it.


----------



## bigshot

Why would anyone buy that box when it has been released bargain priced for so long?


----------



## Adamus

which box was a bargain?


----------



## Adamus

Jeffrey Smith said:


> I am much more interested in the DG box.
> Given how much I haven't heard (although there are several recordings in this I already have).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In fact, interested enough that I just ordered it.


€68 amazon germany 30 cd's comment: Fazit: Kaufempfehlung? Ja! / Complete? Nein


----------



## Jeffrey Smith

Adamus said:


> €68 amazon germany 30 cd's comment: Fazit: Kaufempfehlung? Ja! / Complete? Nein


Going by this Amazon review, the only important omission consists of the Bach arrangements. 
http://www.amazon.com/review/R1NS2I...channel=detail-glance&nodeID=5174&store=music


----------



## Adamus

http://www.amazon.com/Igor-Stravinsky-Complete-Columbia-Collection/dp/B00TH53056/ref=cm_rdp_product

quote: 'Compared to the legendary RCA, Decca or EMI pressings, the Columbia pressings were overly bright and edgy to the point of not just being irritating, but sometimes unlistenable on 21st Century gear........'


----------



## Adamus

bigshot said:


> Why would anyone buy that box when it has been released bargain priced for so long?


wait, rip my other boxes (Brendel/Gould/boulezetc) and next year a bargain again. don't hurry.


----------



## Mahlerian

bigshot said:


> Why would anyone buy that box when it has been released bargain priced for so long?


This isn't the same as the 22-disc Sony set. It has all of Stravinsky's recordings, including mono versions, alternates, and so forth.


----------



## bigshot

Ah. I thought they just took the fully packed 22 disk set and spread it out to the jacket format. Does it have the late 20s recordings he recorded in France? To be honest, as a conductor of his own work, that 22 disk box pretty much covers it.


----------



## Mahlerian

bigshot said:


> Ah. I thought they just took the fully packed 22 disk set and spread it out to the jacket format. Does it have the late 20s recordings he recorded in France? To be honest, as a conductor of his own work, that 22 disk box pretty much covers it.


No, it doesn't. It does have more than twice as many discs, though, and lots of content that wasn't in the earlier set.

Granted, that set was pretty much complete in terms of representing Stravinsky's compositions (a few things here and there were missed, most of them minor), but this one contains many of his earlier recordings, many of them preferable to the later stereo remakes (or so I'm told).


----------



## Adamus

still talking about this one? http://www.amazon.com/Igor-Stravinsky-Complete-Columbia-Collection/dp/B00TH53056/ref=cm_rdp_product


----------



## Adamus

Mahlerian said:


> No, it doesn't. It does have more than twice as many discs, though, and lots of content that wasn't in the earlier set.
> 
> Granted, that set was pretty much complete in terms of representing Stravinsky's compositions (a few things here and there were missed, most of them minor), but this one contains many of his earlier recordings, many of them preferable to the later stereo remakes (or so I'm told).


http://www.amazon.com/Igor-Stravinsky-Complete-Columbia-Collection/dp/B00TH53056/ref=cm_rdp_product ??


----------



## jtbell

Yes, that's the one. I bought this recently and also have the 22-CD collection from 1991. The new set contains (as far as I can see so far) everything that is in the 1991 set, but rearranged into "original jacket" format which means more discs because LPs couldn't contain as much as CDs. These are mostly stereo recordings from the late 1950s onwards. The new set also contains 19 CDs of earlier mono recordings that Stravinsky conducted, from about 1940-1957. These mono recordings were mostly remade in stereo and therefore represent duplicate repertoire.

The 1991 set includes booklets with multilingual notes and texts for songs etc. The new set does not contain any of this information. It has a book with an essay about Stravinsky, in three languages, and detailed track lists with recording dates, but no commentary on the individual works, or vocal texts. I am scanning all the booklets in the 1991 box to go along with the lossless files that I ripped from the new set.


----------



## Fafner

Another main difference between these two boxes is that everithing in all the 56 CDs of the most recent one (the "original jackets" one) has been remastered:
"22 CDs remastered by Sony regulars Andreas Meyer and Jeanne Montalvo
33 CDs remastered by Martin Kistner
1 CD remastered by Richard King".
See John Fowler's detailed review on Amazon.com for more insights on it and between the two editions.


----------

